# Oh Crap!



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Cool idea to give backcountry users an easy to use solution for waste management. I guess these backpackers just can't haul a groover around? I need one of these for day trip adventures into the trees to drop the kids off at the beach.








There’s a crappy situation in Colorado’s backcountry: too many pooping hikers


Outdoor recreation groups hope handing out poop-disposal kits will cut down on the problem piling up on Colorado’s public lands




coloradosun.com


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Better than this alternative back in 1985.

*A 450-acre fire in the Wenatchee National Forest was...*

CHELAN, Wash. -- A 450-acre fire in the Wenatchee National Forest was caused by a group of hikers who thought it would be more ecologically sound to burn their used toilet paper rather than bury it, a spokeswoman said Friday.
The four hikers -- doctors who recently graduated from the Harvard School of Medicine -- told a fire investigator Thursday they were to blame for the blaze north of Lake Chelan, spokeswoman Marti Ames of the Wenatchee National Forest said.

They wanted to do the right thing -- they thought they were,' she said. 'I bet they were really shocked.'
The fire was unintentional because the hikers were following the guidelines of a book that recommended burning toilet paper, she said.
Flames from the burning toilet paper, set ablaze in hot, dry weather, spread quickly out of control and swept through the area about 35 miles north of Chelan, Ames said.
Ames said the hikers might be issued a citation and forced to pay the cost of fighting the blaze. She would not release their names.
The group was on the Lake Shore trail, a low-elevation path that runs along the edge of Lake Chelan, when the fire started at about noon Thursday.
About 150 firefighters were at the scene Friday, hoping to contain the blaze by digging lines around its edges, she said.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

^ Haha. Some of the dumbest people I’ve met were medical students lol. I know a few PhDs that I wonder who ties their shoes for them too.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, all the folks that had medical aspirations in my high school were the lamest wads ever. Not bad people just lame AF. Can’t change a tire lame. Oh wait, you can’t change a spark plug but you want to do abdominal surgery on people???


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> Yeah, all the folks that had medical aspirations in my high school were the lamest wads ever. Not bad people just lame AF. Can’t change a tire lame. Oh wait, you can’t change a spark plug but you want to do abdominal surgery on people???


Not suprising the opposite is also true. I can change a spark plug blindfolded but could not fathom performing any type of surgery. Hell, I get dizzy looking at Charlie's post's of his busted up middle finger.
About those water activated "wipe" pellets that don't look anything like Charmin TP, I don't understand why they scrapped the hand sanitizer unless they're bullet proof. Could save many square feet of gear space on group multi day trips and replace with beer or whatever?


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

So… if the micilliim were to grow out a batch of the most beautiful Morels you’ve ever seen, would you eat them? Wonder if they’d taste like whatever river rat who laid the log last ate? Morels that look good but taste like sour PBR and nacho cheese Doritos… NOPE!!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

This just isn’t a true problem in the real backcountry. City folk don’t know what the true wilderness is.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Any old reddneck would have just stomped that fire out before it went viral. But the MDs didn’t want poopy shoes. Not my $250 Scarpa hikers with the custom orthotic insoles! No!!!!


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL #POOPYSHOES I will say back in my cathole days I usually burned the TP in the cathole.


----------



## SBuzz (9 mo ago)

A pack-it-in pack-it-out solution...
go2 Outdoor Essentials


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

I just carry a couple of zip lock bags, paper towels, TP. Poop on a paper towel, wipe with TP, roll up like a burrito, put in the zip lock bag. Good to go.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

And what do you do with it later?


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

DoStep said:


> And what do you do with it later?


What do you think?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

DoStep said:


> And what do you do with it later?


Put it in a cat hole obviously


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Put it in a cat hole obviously


Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

DoStep said:


> And what do you do with it later?


Personally, I'd put it in a flaming paper bag on porches of neighbors I don't like.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Dropping it in the trash at the gas pump (or anywhere else) on your way home is not 'taking care of your shit'. I'm not suggesting the post writer is doing that as there was no mention of what happens to the bag-o-feces, I'm just sayin' that method doesn't lend itself to proper disposal. Seems like a wag bag would be a better solution than a ziploc.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

DoStep said:


> Dropping it in the trash at the gas pump (or anywhere else) on your way home is not 'taking care of your shit'. I'm not suggesting the post writer is doing that as there was no mention of what happens to the bag-o-feces, I'm just sayin' that method doesn't lend itself to proper disposal. Seems like a wag bag would be a better solution than a ziploc.


What are acceptable locations to drop a poopy diaper?

..discuss...


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> What are acceptable locations to drop a poopy diaper?
> 
> ..discuss...


Any Walmart parking lot, or any boat launch parking lot. But then that’s just going from what I’ve seen.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

Legally human fecal matter is only classified as a biohazard and not medical waste, you can throw it away in the regular trash. That's why an estimated 20-40 billion diapers annually are allowed in landfills, untold millions of plastic filled dog poop also. Wag bags may be better, but once landfilled waste is put in landfills and covered with dirt, virtually no decomposition occurs.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

If you've ever had multiple kids in diapers and been on a road trip, you leave a trail of poopy diapers like genetic breadcrumbs at every garbage can along any given interstate.
It's poop, not nuclear waste.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Sorry, but it has to be said. “No shit?!”


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

To this day the government literature for Cedar Mesa in southern Utah says that smearing your feces on a south facing rock is recommended as the most effective way to facilitate rapid decomposition. They may be right but it sounds really nasty.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you do with the shit smearing instrument?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Is it really that hard to poop in a hole??? Asking for my cat..


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Who in their right mind is going to pass on an opportunity to smear feces? Ya'll need to get in touch with your inner primate.


----------



## BryanTBurke (Jun 14, 2020)

After the holidays I'll contact pactoutdoors.com to see if they think the wipes and tabs would work in a poop tube or an Ecosafe Boom Box. Could be a great solution to the smell and break-down problem when you can't bury your poop.

Thanks for the lead!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If you are able to bury/compost your waste, you could also compost it with sawdust.


http://ecoflo-wash.org/index.php/blog/sawdust-toilets-the-ultimate-guide


----------

